# Meerforellen auf Powerbait ???



## babasi (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Habe mal eine Frage!
Ist hier Jemannd der schon mal mit Powerbait in der Ostsee auf Meerforelle geangelt hat?
Klingt vielleicht nach einer dämlichen Frage,aber vielleicht ist es ja gar nicht so abwegig!?
Die Regenbogenforelle ist doch nix anderes wie ne Mefo!

Gruß babasi


----------



## MefoProf (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Powerbait ???*

Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass Powerbait viel bringt. Die Mefos sind ja nicht an Pellets gewöhnt, wie die Refos. 

Die Mefo ist übrigens keine Refo, sondern eine Bafo. Also ganz andere Art. 

das Thema gab es auch schon mal.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=90173&highlight=Powerbait


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Powerbait ???*

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass du mit dem Berkley Fensterkitt viel wirst. Aber wenn du schon passiv, also nicht mit der Spinnrute, auf Meerforellen fischen möchtest, würde ich es mal mit Seeringelwürmern oder Tobis an der Pose versuchen. Aber bitte große Haken (ab 2/0) verwenden, um nicht zuviele kleine Fische zu verangeln.
Rotwürmer (Dendro´s) sollen auch sehr fängig sein, habe ich schon des öfteren gehört.
Aber Powerbait...#c
Das wird wohl nix...#d

Gruß Brassenwürger#h


----------



## Torsk1 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Powerbait ???*

Bei mir in der Nähe (Bokholmwik) hat ein Bekannter von mir schonmal eine gefangen mit grünen glitter Powerbait.

Keine Ahnung wie er darauf kam das zeugs ranzuhängen, er wollte es sicherlich auch wissen


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Powerbait ???*

grönland shrimps sind auch gute köder (möglichst noch nicht gekocht) ob mit oder ohne schale muss man probieren, ich lass es aber damit zu angeln, weils in der familie dann auftsand gibt von wegen ich benutz das leckere essn zum angeln.

kleiner tip: große wasserkugel, danach etwa 1 meter fliegenschnur zur tiefenregulierung (schwimmende, semi sinkende, schwebende und sinkende) und dann noch 1 meter normale vorfachschnur, da dann noch 0,5 m monofiles (oder fluo carbon) und da den köder dran anbieten, damit kann man überall angeln


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Powerbait ???*

Ich habe mit dem Schweinezeugs in Norwegen übrigens mal richtig gut Plattfische gefangen. Ich brauchte zwar Gummihandschuhe, um den Mist auf den Haken zu popeln, aber das hat hervorragend geklappt...
Das wollte ich nur mal anmerken...
Aber auf Meerforellen...#d


----------



## donlotis (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Powerbait ???*

Ich habe dieses Forellen-Fimo noch nie benutzt, aber ich denke, dass in der richtigen Farbe am Sbirolino was gehen könnte.
Aber dann würde ich doch gleich wieder Fliege oder Wurm nehmen...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Hornpieper (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Powerbait ???*

Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren im Hochsommer mal 3 schöne Steelheads (alle um die 50 cm) auf grüne Paste. Wollte eigentlich was anderes fangen ;-)

Gruß Björn


----------



## donlotis (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Powerbait ???*



Hornpieper schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich was anderes fangen ;-)
> 
> Gruß Björn



Und, inzwischen eine Meeräsche erwischt? 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Blauortsand (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Powerbait ???*

ich habe schonmal recht gut mit powerbait mefos gefangen anner einfachen posenmontage treibenderweise war vor etlichen jahren und zu meiner entschuldigung - ich hatte nen tennisarm vom 1 woche dauerangeln und da waren hauptsächlich schöne blanke fische untzerwegs die auch mächtzig in beißlaune waren!


----------



## babasi (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Powerbait ???*

Hallo!

Okay,ich werde es wohl lassen!

Es ging nur darum das mein Ferienhaus in DK ca.15Meter vom Strand steht und ich überlege wie ich auch während des Grilles oder Kaffee trinkens ne Angel auslege!

Aber danke für Eure Antworten!

Gruß babasi


----------



## donlotis (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Powerbait ???*

Eine Wasserkugel mit Fliege kann man immer in den Wellen dümpeln lassen...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Tobsn (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Powerbait ???*



donlotis schrieb:


> Eine Wasserkugel mit Fliege kann man immer in den Wellen dümpeln lassen...
> 
> Gruß donlotis


 

Und, was soll das bringen?

T


----------



## HD4ever (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Powerbait ???*

ich enpfehle ne Wasserkugel mit *Heringsfetzen* ! :m
hat mir schon so manch schöne Mefo gebracht während ich nebenbei am spinnen war ....
aber mit Powerbait a la Forellenteich auf Mefos ... |uhoh: #d

hab aber auch des öfteren mal "Forellen-Angler" gesehen die haben mit Naturköder und Dreibein gefischt .... haben da im flachen Wasser Seeringelwürmer so ca 1-1,5m übern Grund angeboten und einmal sah ich den Fang einer schönen Stealhead ....
vielleicht ja auch ne Idee ?!


----------



## Ansgar (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Powerbait ???*

Moin, 

verstehe garnicht, warum sich hier manch einer so negativ gegenueber Powerbait ausspricht? 

Und von wegen sind doch keine Puff-Forellen... Naja, dank der Besatzmassnahmen wuerde ich mal ganz provokant die These vertreten, dass die Ostsee mittlerweile schon so ne Art Forellenpuff ist... Und wenn man an manchen Tagen ans Wasser kommt, sieht es da auch genauso aus...

Und als wenn das so viel edler waere ne Mefo auf nen Blinker zu fangen??? Ich lass das mal dahin gestellt, aber seid dem Tag vor fast 20 Jahren als der alte Typ in Wales mit seinem treibenden Wurm nen feisten Lachs fing mit den Worten "Ein toter Fisch ist ein toter Fisch, ob auf Wurm oder Fliege" - und ich mit Fliege leer ausging, habe ich mir schon so meine Gedanken gemacht...

Klar, wenn einem das keinen Spass macht soll man es lassen - aber wenn ich sehe, wie viele wilde (keine Pufforellen, und so weiter, blablabla...) Bach - und Regenbogenforellen mein Kumpel Ken in der wildesten Wildnis abfaengt und ich manchmal mit meinen Fliegen und Blinkern keine Sau hinterm Ofen vorlocke, da kommt man schon in Versuchung...

Ich angel auch nicht mit Powerbait denn das Zeug ist mir viel zu chemisch und im Wasser braucht das auch keine Sau und mit macht aktiv angeln viel mehr Spass - aber klar kann man damit auch wilde Forellen fangen...
Problem duerfte die Grundmontage an vielen Tagen sein (stroemung), es sei denn man ist so hart drauf, das Zeug an der Brandungsrute rauszuhaemmern - wird denn aber ein ziemlich ungeiler Drill...

Cheers
Ansgar


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Powerbait ???*

Den Köder nebenbei so rumdümpeln zu lassen, um dann irgendetwas anderes zu machen, sei es Grillen, Bier trinken oder Spinnfischen würde ich sein lassen.

Ich bin der Ansicht, dass man wenn man angelt auch bei der Angel sein sollte. 

Erstens kann man so das verangeln von kleinen Fischen zumindest versuchen zu vermeiden und zweitens ist mein Fischbedarf nicht so groß das man wirklich jede Minute nutzen muss.

Kaffeezeit ist Kaffeezeit, das schont auch die Nerven der Familie.

Uli


----------



## MefoProf (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Powerbait ???*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> verstehe garnicht, warum sich hier manch einer so negativ gegenueber Powerbait ausspricht?
> *
> ...



*Das waren nur mal ein paar Gedanken meinerseits zu deinen Thesen, aber das Thema Forellenpuff Ostsee sollte man besser in einem eigenen Thread diskutieren.
|wavey:
*


----------



## Ansgar (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Powerbait ???*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Naja, dank der Besatzmassnahmen wuerde ich mal ganz provokant die These vertreten, dass die Ostsee mittlerweile schon so ne Art Forellenpuff ist...




Hat doch gleich geklappt mit der Provokation ...:q:q:q

Ist mir schon klar, dass jetzt einigen die Kinnlade runterfaellt - und natuerlich teile ich Deine (MefoProf) Einschaetzung bezgl fundamentalem Unterschied zum Forellenpuff - aber Uebertreibung ist ja bekanntlich ein rhetorisches Mittel... :q:q

Cheers
Ansgar


----------



## MefoProf (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Powerbait ???*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Hat doch gleich geklappt mit der Provokation ...:q:q:q
> 
> Ist mir schon klar, dass jetzt einigen die Kinnlade runterfaellt - und natuerlich teile ich Deine (MefoProf) Einschaetzung bezgl fundamentalem Unterschied zum Forellenpuff - aber Uebertreibung ist ja bekanntlich ein rhetorisches Mittel... :q:q
> 
> ...



Nun aber schnell wieder on topic, sonst gibt es Mecker von oben |rolleyes
 siehe http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111391

Es gibt übrigens nach wie vor Mefostecken, an denen man völlig ungestört ist und sich nicht wie am Forellenpuff fühlt. Das ist zum Glück hier auf Fünen noch immer so.


----------

